# Dogs IQ



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I went to this site and tested my dogs IQ why don't yall try it.It is fun.
http://www.abc.net.au/animals/dog_test/test1.htm
Harry is a genius which I didn't figure because he don't know many tricks I guess I need to start training lol
Freckles Your dog is smart, but won't go to Harvard 
Nomo Your dog is smart, but won't go to Harvard
Rascal and Radar Your dog must be an Afghan 
I didn't get to do Boo.
I thought Radar and Freckles and Nomo would be the smartest but I guess not.Rascal is just to scared to do the things they ask.
Hope you all have fun.
To me all my babies are Genius but this is still cool.


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cute quiz! Triton is a genius too!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

im going to do this now x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Elise is a genious
Tinkerbell will not be going Harvard


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Ok cool.I thought it was cute too.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I already know how this would go down for us. Pearl and Tilly would take forever to knock the can down...if they ever did. Pearl's still afraid to eat out of the wet-food bowl. Boo will just sit there and look at me patiently to get the food for him. He's not very food driven though. I don't know about the girls. I think they're a little bit mentally challenged. Just this morning, Pearl peed on herself because she found a toy she thought she'd lost. But Boo is very smart. Scary smart. It's the first thing anyone ever comments on when meeting him, and I've never formally trained him in anything.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Ok that is funny.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> Elise is a genious
> Tinkerbell will not be going Harvard


:sign5: That is too funny!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Haha Im going to try this later!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

ok let us know how it turns out.


----------

